# my FCG



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

here she is all finished up! now i just have to get my husband to work on her home, the mausoleum!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Very nice! I may steal the gauzy face look for my FCG. I've been considering LED eyes, but didn't want her to look too "electronic" and that cheesecloth covering may just work. Do you have a pic of her under UV light?


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks for the comment, no blacklight pics yet. i created her at work, and i don't have any blacklights set up there. i did bring her home with me, though, so i should have a blacklight pic of her tonight.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

got a couple of BlackLight pics of her just now:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

In the first photo you can see a real ghost on the right hand side.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> In the first photo you can see a real ghost on the right hand side.


Oh yeah! I see it too 

Great looking ghost Susan!

I would suggest changing the color of the cord that your fcg is hanging from because it glows too.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks great,, ya what she said or use a black marker and color the cord


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

She looks great.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

looks sweet under blacklight!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

The eyes are definitely a nice touch!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes Nice work! I too like to spray dripping black paint for eyes.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

nice


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks, yall! i will definitely paint the hanger to black it out. oh, and the 'ghost' is my friend, David! *giggles* it is creepy-looking, though... i didn't notice him til yall mentioned it!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I like the bottom part, all tattery... makes a ghost much more spectral-looking. Looks great!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice looking ghost, i'm sure she will get alot of attention on the big night.
Great work.


----------

